
pywebview: Like Electron, but instead of Chromium using OS’s own native renderer - goblin89
https://github.com/Fizzadar/pywebview
======
Dunedan
That's obviously a wrong link, as it points to a fork with zero changes
compared to the origin. The following link would be more appropriate:
[https://github.com/r0x0r/pywebview](https://github.com/r0x0r/pywebview)

